# DRAG BAGs?



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

HAs any one heard of a DRAG BAG for our GOATs? I was looking at TEXAS SPEED inc. a link I found on ls2gto. It is an air bag you install on your rear suspension that you on flat when at the track to help keep you rear axle planted preventing wheel hop. and then you just let the air out when you leave the tract and you have your standard drive ability back? They are only $110. any one heard of this? anyone tried it? how did it work for you?


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

I got BMR Drag Bags on my car. They work well. Helps with squat and wheel hop. Also allows for wider tires on the rear for track use (lifts the rear up). I use 4-6 PSI for the street and 12-15 PSI for the track. I got them from http://www.azpowerandsound.com/


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

Question i am thinking about getting them. How would i install them ?


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

alptbird said:


> HAs any one heard of a DRAG BAG for our GOATs? I was looking at TEXAS SPEED inc. a link I found on ls2gto. It is an air bag you install on your rear suspension that you on flat when at the track to help keep you rear axle planted preventing wheel hop. and then you just let the air out when you leave the tract and you have your standard drive ability back? They are only $110. any one heard of this? anyone tried it? how did it work for you?



BMR has them available. 

I've got them on my car. They definately help with the wheelhop issue.

I enjoy keeing mine @18psi. The handling has improved quite a bit. The ride is a LITTLE rougher, but I enjoy it. The good thing is you can run as little as 5psi and the ride quality wont be hurt. When/if you go to the track, hit it with an air pump for literally 1 to 2 seconds, and it'll be full.


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

Empaler said:


> Question i am thinking about getting them. How would i install them ?



I used a lift. 

Removed the rear wheels... removed the springs. Cut a little here and there (its all in the instructions).

Feed the air hose where you'd like the nipple to be and drill a little hole.

I've got mine located in the bottom of my trunk.

It's a very simple installation.


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

Pics?


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

CrabhartLSX said:


> Pics?



Not of my personal install, but I think I can dig some up of my buddy's car.

EDIT: Found a few pics. I'll look for more 


































The last picture is of the nozzle mounted in the trunk.

These pics courtesy of "TrakDay" on another well known GTO forum.


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

Here are a few more pics. These show where some cutting has to be done.



























These pics courtesy of "Lord Vador" on another GTO forum


----------

